

Ceramic Stereo - Thoughtful NFC Dock for your Phone - brunnernatham
http://www.technologeek.net/ceramic-stereo-thoughtful-nfc-dock-for-your-phone/

======
brunnernatham
I hope you will enjoy this article, leave comments if you have any questions
;)

~~~
pedalpete
Only question, when are you starting a kickstarter, or where can I buy one?
Great work!

